# Tree Saddle??



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone ever use one? They're made by trophyline..if so how do u like it? How do u you get up in the tree and what do u stand on? They look like a cool rig and was at a seminar this weekend and the speaker used on for all his hunting..just wondering thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Lots of guys on here have used one, myself included. Some like it, some don't. Normally you stand on tree steps, so wider steps and comfortable boots are better for long sits. Set the steps low in a big crotch on the tree. That way the steps/your feet will be on one trunk and you can lean back against the other trunk for a back rest. Pretty comfortable this way. 

Also a couple vids on YouTube with helpful tips.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

since the tree saddles are no longer made, they are getting up there in price for what's still available. have a guido's web and it's amazing!!! super comfortable and only slighty more expensive than you're finding the tree saddles nowadays. I'd for sure check it. I use ameristep strap on steps on public, and screw in steps on private. the nice thing aobut the web is that you can actually sit in it which is far more comfotable then standing in a tree all day long.


----------



## grneyemonstr (Jan 13, 2009)

I had one and used it alot. My preferred setup was to use it while on a hang on. I would usually stand facing the tree and flip the hang on seat up i found this to be easier on the knees. I also would then put strap on tree steps on to a ratchet strap and strap them to the tree even with the base of the hang on. The best thing about the saddle is you are never out of position to take a shot. This set up worked for me cause I generally like to stay in my stand all day and in early bow season that makes for a long day. The saddle can be very demanding on your knees and leg muscles. If you get one make sure you practice with it. It is very very quiet and you can get around a tree smoothly but it takes practice . you can go from standing on a tree with heels to the ground toes up to feet parallel to the ground to shoot something directly under you. If you choose to not use a hang on as a base you can use just some climing sticks ( i used gorrilla they hook together and are easy to carry out) and some extra strap on steps.


----------



## May-39 (Jan 14, 2005)

Used a few different saddles over the years...I couldn't get comfortable in the mesh one, the neoprene is very comfy and warm...
My shot anxiety went way way down using saddle because I am so confident I won't get caught on draw or just letting deer pass...
You don't need piles of hang ons that get stolen, need to be stored etc. I use ladder sticks on private land and all sorts of different things on public land (lone wolf sticks/strap steps/etc)...Plus far fewer are going to use your stand on private....
Much easier to shoot 270 degrees..
I have knee pads for all day and use the real big screw in steps have no prob with all day sits in rubber boots but 4 in row will start to make arches hurt..
If used properly, you can take all pressure off feet, tuck knees, rest head on strap and you are out....Felt bad my pal came looking for me last year when I said I would be back for lunch and he found me at 2:00 drooling in the tree...
The only downside is that I cant use my heater body suit..


----------



## Knot Tellin (Jun 21, 2010)

I have always wanted to try one. Think they look good. I think they would be great with a lone wolf assassin or a hand climber seat for a small platform


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

why did the company quit making them. i have one but don't use it ofter. it took me a while to get confident in using it. but once you're used to it, it's pretty nice. especially hunting on public land where you can't or don't want to leave a stand. also very easy to change locations as opposed to climbing stands.


----------



## timh_flash (Jan 20, 2014)

fels340 said:


> why did the company quit making them. i have one but don't use it ofter. it took me a while to get confident in using it. but once you're used to it, it's pretty nice. especially hunting on public land where you can't or don't want to leave a stand. also very easy to change locations as opposed to climbing stands.


If you still have your saddle and are a size medium, I would be interested in purchasing it.


----------



## booone0 (Nov 28, 2011)

timh_flash, look into the Newtribe Aero Hunter saddle. It's similar to the tree saddle, much lighter than the guido's web. I picked one up and used it twice this late season. It's very well built and flexible.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2056828


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I call it my mobile hunting system. Tree saddle, lone wolf climbing sticks and about 6 strap on tree steps threaded on one rachet strap as a base to stand on. I am much more mobile than any of my climber stands because you can use almost any tree. I use this set up on state land. On private, I'll use screw in steps or pre-set climbing sticks with screw in steps as a platform. Just anothet arrow in the quiver!


----------



## clareoutdoorsman (Sep 12, 2006)

I have one and don't use it as much as I thought I would. I could never get my feet to be comfortable enough. Never tried the platform, just screw ins and branches. 

There are some features that are better than anything out there. Biggest feature I like is it doubles as a safety harness and you can stay strapped to the tree at all times.


----------



## timh_flash (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Looked at several videos and called New Tribe. They will have an updated version of their hunting saddle out in June. They are tweaking the Aero Hunter with the help of some hunters. I looked at New Tribe before I got my Tree Saddle.


----------

